# The Animal Crossing movie - So cute I could die!! o(≧∇≦o)



## mashedpotaties (Aug 15, 2014)

I watched the Doubutsu no Mori movie last night for the first time. I didn't know it existed until a short while ago. I wish I'd have known about it sooner! I really really want to talk about it 


It is absolutely adorable! I love how they incorporated aspects of the game into plot worthy events. Fossils, pitfalls, hanging out at the roost. I'm a Wild World veteran, so the plot, characters, and music all really got to me. It was just a nice trip down memory lane with a new spin on it. 
Also, Rosie (or Bouquet) is portrayed perfectly, just like I pictured in my head.


I understand a lot of you have probably seen it already, but I hope this helps a few more people discover its wonders.

Feel free to discus it if you've seen it. If you haven't, what are you waiting for! Go watch it HERE!​


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 15, 2014)

It's so funny that it was made by the same studio that did the Pokemon anime.
I wish they would make a New Leaf successor to this movie and actually dub it this time, I mean people would eat that movie up like crazy.


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 16, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> It's so funny that it was made by the same studio that did the Pokemon anime.
> I wish they would make a New Leaf successor to this movie and actually dub it this time, I mean people would eat that movie up like crazy.


*SO FRIKING AGREED*


----------



## Bublah (Aug 16, 2014)

Wait... same people as pokemon? where can i find this?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 16, 2014)

I cried when the elephant left.....

- - - Post Merge - - -

But yes, it's Amazing, Imma watch it now again!


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 16, 2014)

Bublah said:


> Wait... same people as pokemon? where can i find this?


Here ya go.


----------



## mashedpotaties (Aug 16, 2014)

Vannilllabeth said:


> I cried when the elephant left.....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But yes, it's Amazing, Imma watch it now again!



I remember when my first villager moved out in Wild World. They didn't give notice back then, so it was quite a shock D:


----------



## Bublah (Aug 16, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Here ya go.



Thanks! I'm gonna watch it!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 17, 2014)

mashedpotaties said:


> I remember when my first villager moved out in Wild World. They didn't give notice back then, so it was quite a shock D:



I love it so much I'm gonna watch it now! But yeah I know what you mean!


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 17, 2014)

Wait... There's an Animal Crossing movie?!

O. M. G.


----------



## jessicat_197 (Aug 17, 2014)

I barely saw it as well and now I want Whitney<3


----------



## Marisska (Aug 17, 2014)

I absolutely adore it! All the villagers are so cute and well portrayed! Actually I have two of them in my towns (Alfonso and Rosie) and was planning on gettting Apollo and Whitney too! And I really like how similar it is with ACWW  It's a pity it doesn't last longer...


----------



## mashedpotaties (Aug 18, 2014)

ChristinaYeah said:


> Wait... There's an Animal Crossing movie?!
> 
> O. M. G.



Yes ma'am! And it is super cute and awesome and you should go watch it. >:U -points to link in first post-


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 18, 2014)

Gahhh~ I remember looking for this movie in HD for MONTHS, wish I had the veoh link back then, would've saved me a loooot of searching ;n;

It's ridiculously cute adkgnasdg ;n;


----------



## N64dude (Aug 18, 2014)

Watched the movie and it was SO ADORABLE AND CUTE :3


----------



## rachel123 (Aug 19, 2014)

There's a movie?!?!?! Whaaaa must watch now!!!


----------



## Malta_Crossing (Aug 19, 2014)

It's so great! I was on the fence about Whitney when she first moved in, but after I saw to movie I was sold.

The ending is so perfect. It would be nice if they made a sequel...


----------



## ririchan.01 (Aug 20, 2014)

I loved the movie, i think it was what finally convinced me to pick up the game :3


----------



## nekosync (Aug 21, 2014)

I loved it!

I cried when 



Spoiler



Margie moved out


. I know; I'm a sap.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 21, 2014)

This is already my favorite K.K. song, and the orchestrated version only makes it better.


----------



## Angira (Aug 21, 2014)

:0 I've never watched that movie but omg it looks so adorable!!!! Do they have a DVD of it I can buy? Or is it only available online to watch?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 21, 2014)

Angira said:


> :0 I've never watched that movie but omg it looks so adorable!!!! Do they have a DVD of it I can buy? Or is it only available online to watch?


I think there's some import DVD's from Japan somewhere out there.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 21, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> It's so funny that it was made by the same studio that did the Pokemon anime.
> I wish they would make a New Leaf successor to this movie and actually dub it this time, I mean people would eat that movie up like crazy.


I would love to see one too.
However right now they are working on both Pokemon and Tamagotchi, so IDK if they would have much time. But someone should at least give them the idea lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Angira said:


> :0 I've never watched that movie but omg it looks so adorable!!!! Do they have a DVD of it I can buy? Or is it only available online to watch?


It is on DVD, but not English subs.
*EDIT:* Here, http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/product/VPBV-15391 (I've personally use this site many times)


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 21, 2014)

The movie is adorable! >w< I could watch it a million times! <3


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Aug 22, 2014)

Man, I remember I saw this film a while ago and it really influenced my art style. It's such a good movie, and I agree. It incorporates the feeling of animal crossing really well. It's a very touching movie too. ;; I love it so much!!!


----------



## Javocado (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah it is pretty darn cute, I almost cried bc of the cuteness. (true story)


----------



## brickwall81 (Aug 22, 2014)

I watched that movie a few years ago... I cried... :I


----------



## cookieangal (Aug 22, 2014)

Because i know japanese, im getting this movie from my japanese grandpa soon! Im sooo exited!Squeeeeee!


----------



## Bowie (Aug 22, 2014)

Well, I never watched the entirety, but, I've seen parts of it, and it looks really good!


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 23, 2014)

I watched the movie back in February and it was really good! It still makes me sad that Champ isn't in NL. 
Or is he? Looking at you Porter.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 23, 2014)

I have yet to see it,where can you watch it?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 23, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> I have yet to see it,where can you watch it?


Here ya go!


----------



## mashedpotaties (Aug 24, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Here ya go!



I love giving others a chance to see this movie!
Also, I love your art. I really want to propose an art trade, but my tablet recently stopped working T__T It's quite upsetting. Good work, though!


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 24, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Here ya go!



Thanks!^-^ I loved it,but the ending could have been a little better.But it was still great.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 24, 2014)

The movie is obviously not the BEST in the world, but it really feels like AC and how sad it is to have a villager moving out. I liked how the town was portrayed, too. 
I also liked how they had a second human like the multiplayer mode too, it would have been a bit plain without it.


----------



## mashedpotaties (Aug 24, 2014)

BellGreen said:


> The movie is obviously not the BEST in the world, but it really feels like AC and how sad it is to have a villager moving out. I liked how the town was portrayed, too.
> I also liked how they had a second human like the multiplayer mode too, it would have been a bit plain without it.


Yes! I loved the other boy from a neighboring town. I was so enveloped in the character portrayal and unfolding events. It really took me back to Wild world.


----------



## Allycat (Aug 24, 2014)

This movie is my sole purpose for adding Rosie to my town!


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 25, 2014)

I love that we never get properly introduced to Hopper.

Ever.
:^)


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 26, 2014)

The movie IMO wasn't that great :I


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 26, 2014)

nekosync said:


> I loved it!
> 
> I cried when
> 
> ...



IM NOT ALONE :3


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Aug 28, 2014)

It is quite cute I agree. I wish they did it In other languages other than Japanese, or made a different film for the rest of the world. I've only watched the first part because they blocked the last part on YouTube


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

i've just watched it and omg its so awesome
i nearly cried when she


Spoiler



found out margie/sally was moving ;_;



the music though, brought me back to wild world :')


----------



## Beachland (Aug 28, 2014)

I watched that movie a long time ago, whenever it came out. I thought it was really cute


----------



## LyraVale (Aug 30, 2014)

It's very cute, and I actually got kind of teary eyed at some of the references. I wish I'd played the earlier versions of the game, or that they would remake the movie with New Leaf references, that's the only thing that could make it better. Oh, and if it moved a little bit faster. I actually had kind of a hard time watching it all the way through in one sitting. But that says more about my ADD than the movie I think. :c Anyway, I agree, it's a fun movie. I introduced my little nieces to ACNL, and it was really fun to be able to wow them with the movie too. They were really excited about it.


----------



## Chiffu (Aug 30, 2014)

Haven't ever gotten down to watching it, what is it about?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

Chiffu said:


> Haven't ever gotten down to watching it, what is it about?


An anime movie of Animal Crossing Wild World, made by the same studio that brought us the Pokemon anime.
If you want to watch it, click here.


----------



## Hipster (Sep 1, 2014)

The movie made me cry when the girl cried XD


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

I watched it the year it came out. 2006. I was six at the time, lol. But yeah, always loved Animal Crossing and it was a great movie. I would pay big money to watch a sequel.


----------



## Riukkuyo (Sep 5, 2014)

When my younger sister was real big into anime and gaming she got that movie and I watched it with her. Of course the movie didn't include English subs so we just had to make sense of what was going on based on the scenes. I haven't seen the movie since then. Also I saw Kotaku gave it a real nasty review and that review comes from someone who never touched the games!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 5, 2014)

I haven't watched the whole thing yet. Just clips but the main girl is voiced by Yui Horie who is my favourite Japanese seiyuu so I gotta watch! <3


----------



## Sinister (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing the link, I've been looking for it on YouTube, but I couldn't find all the parts. Thank you!


----------



## mashedpotaties (Sep 6, 2014)

Rignelda said:


> Thank you so much for sharing the link, I've been looking for it on YouTube, but I couldn't find all the parts. Thank you!


I'm so happy I could help! The more people to see this movie, the more likely there is to be sequel!

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheBluRaichu said:


> I watched it the year it came out. 2006. I was six at the time, lol. But yeah, always loved Animal Crossing and it was a great movie. I would pay big money to watch a sequel.



I would too. 

Also, nice title.


----------



## Crystiesc (Sep 6, 2014)

I followed the link in the first post and watched a lot more than I intended, considering I'm up way too late and don't speak Japanese.

Is there a link to version with English subtitles?


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 6, 2014)

Crystiesc said:


> I followed the link in the first post and watched a lot more than I intended, considering I'm up way too late and don't speak Japanese.
> 
> Is there a link to version with English subtitles?


Here you go!
The subs are a bit clear and tiny, but they're really good.


----------



## mashedpotaties (Sep 13, 2014)

starlark said:


> i've just watched it and omg its so awesome
> i nearly cried when she
> 
> 
> ...



I nearly lost it at that part too!~


----------



## ribbyn (Sep 14, 2014)

I finally watched this a couple of days ago, so cute and relaxing! Just the kind of videogame to movie adaptation I like, haha. 

What's hilarious, though, is that in all my years of playing Animal Crossing games, I never once, not even once, encountered a UFO. Imagine my complete and utter confusion when that part came up! I was just ?????? I DON'T REMEMBER ALIENS IN ANIMAL CROSSING WHAT'S GOING ON and I had to look it up and lo and behold. Entire feature I somehow never knew about all these years. 

I love the music though, and I'm very happy to have Whitney in my town now.  She still even talks about being a lady and stuff in ACNL. And now I kinda ship her with Apollo. >>;


----------



## mashedpotaties (Sep 14, 2014)

ribbyn said:


> I finally watched this a couple of days ago, so cute and relaxing! Just the kind of videogame to movie adaptation I like, haha.
> 
> What's hilarious, though, is that in all my years of playing Animal Crossing games, I never once, not even once, encountered a UFO. Imagine my complete and utter confusion when that part came up! I was just ?????? I DON'T REMEMBER ALIENS IN ANIMAL CROSSING WHAT'S GOING ON and I had to look it up and lo and behold. Entire feature I somehow never knew about all these years.
> 
> I love the music though, and I'm very happy to have Whitney in my town now.  She still even talks about being a lady and stuff in ACNL. And now I kinda ship her with Apollo. >>;


I only saw one in my entire 2 years of playing AC:WW. But I completely forgot that Gulliver was the "Alien" haha xD


----------



## mayorofskyloft (Sep 28, 2014)

I love that movie so much. I haven't seen it in years so I can't exactly specify what I loved about it, but I remember it being amazing. I think I'm going to watch it again! c:


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 28, 2014)

Back when I was really into Wild World, I looked EVERYWHERE for this movie. I was desperate to watch it but couldn't find it anywhere. I only managed to see bits and pieces of it and don't remember what I saw too well, but I remember liking it a lot.


----------



## Coach (Sep 29, 2014)

I love it sooo much! I want a NL movie! They should add in the part where an ugly villager moves in right beside your house randomly.


----------

